# Kona Ute



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is this new for 2009? a station wagon? dummies... big dummies. and a mullet to boot!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

It's kind of interesting that these caught on... wasn't the original idea with the extra-cycle to adapt hardtail frames that no one was using into a cargo bike? Now manufacturers took the long tail idea and made off the shelf versions? Seems like a step back in one sense but they look like useful bikes.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That style of bike does seem interesting and somewhat useful but I just can't see it being MORE useful or versatile than a BOB or other single wheel trailer.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Those were around last year as well, LBS brought one in and it sold. They are a really great price for a bike like that, my real beef is that they aren't compatible with the Xtracycle attachments. 

I would love to get long-tail bike for commuting / errands, but would prefer the Surly Big Dummy because you can use the Xtracycle stuff. So, for the rest of this I'll be talking about the Big Dummy specifically, although the Ute is pretty similar. 

Why is it better than a Bob? Well, according to the guys at Surly: 



> 1) It’s shorter than a bike + trailer system, so it can be easier to maneuver through traffic. 2) Two wheels, vs. three or four on a bike + trailer system, keep rolling resistance, rotating mass, and overall weight to a minimum.
> 3) It rides like a bike, on- and off-road. No trailer-induced death sway, no weird front-end shimmy


I'll add a big plus to that is 200 lbs. of cargo compared to 70 lbs. for a Bob. 

Personally, I like the idea that I could go pick my wife up at the airport, carry her and her luggage home on that bike.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

I was intrigued by these bikes and read a little about them. I like that the Kona costs less than $1K whereas a built-up Surly Big Dummy and all of the pre-made Xtracycles come in at closer to 2 grand. Makes it sort a "poor man's" Big Dummy, Xtracycle compatibility issues aside. Although, the other nice thing about the Big Dummy is you can spec it with whatever you want (internal gears anyone?) and the frame is steel. I think if Kona is smart, they will make next year's Ute compatible with Xtracycle gear, including that pedal-assist motor thingy. And that way, the accessories Kona develops for the Ute would also be able to used on Big Dummies and other Xtracycles. I think that arrangement would benifit both Kona and Xtracycle and maybe encourage other manufactorers to get into the utility bike niche. Isn't that why industries standardize stuff in the first place? Would anyone buy a Trek or a Giant or any model if you couldn't add any accessories because they aren't compatible with other company's aftermarket stuff?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`m not in the market for one, but I think I like this Ute better than BD or Extracycle because the others all look so cobbled together. The Ute looks like it was designed long rather than stretched out and added on. I think it has about 6" less WB, too- kind of splits the difference.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

It looks like the bags are up fairly high on that one. The nice thing about the XtraCycle/Big Dummy is that the bags are fairly low and keep the center of gravity low. 

That looks like a 29er to me. Seems the Xtracycle thing is better suited around 26" wheels.

Jared


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, I think they should have gone with 26" wheels and made it compatible with the Extracycle stuff.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

averen said:


> It looks like the bags are up fairly high on that one. The nice thing about the XtraCycle/Big Dummy is that the bags are fairly low and keep the center of gravity low.
> 
> That looks like a 29er to me. Seems the Xtracycle thing is better suited around 26" wheels.
> 
> Jared


I think the Ute's wheels are 700c, but same difference.


----------



## ketut (Dec 31, 2007)

What is the difference between the 2009 Ute and the 2008 one? I know that the 2009 comes with the orange bag as standard, the bag for the 2008 is smaller. Is the 2009 bag sold separately?

I can get a 2008 Ute at a very attractive price, I want to know if I should get it or wait for the 2009 version.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

ketut said:


> What is the difference between the 2009 Ute and the 2008 one? I know that the 2009 comes with the orange bag as standard, the bag for the 2008 is smaller. Is the 2009 bag sold separately?
> 
> I can get a 2008 Ute at a very attractive price, I want to know if I should get it or wait for the 2009 version.


Looks like there are some minor changes to colors and spec, but the biggest difference that I know of is that the 2009 Ute came in two sizes. The 2008 model was one size only. 

If the 2008 fits you, and the price is right, I can't see why you'd wait for the 09.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*why?*

Who needs to carry that much stuff? A plumber?


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Fixed said:


> Who needs to carry that much stuff?


I Imagine that if one chooses to live car free or chooses to leave their car in their drive for 95% of trips it becomes useful. Just this past weekend my partner and I drove to the hardware store (only 6km away, an easy ride) simply because the long planter box and soil we wanted for our balcony-garden would have been a bit difficult to cram into standard panniers or our messenger bags.

Would I buy a Ute/BD? Probably not, because I don't need to buy soil and pots that often but there are people who are more committed than probably you and I.

Although one could simply apply the _Why do you want to buy a SUV/Truck when all you need is a Small Car?_ theory of buying bigger than what you actually need


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Extracycles aren't stiff at all.*



asterisk said:


> It's kind of interesting that these caught on... wasn't the original idea with the extra-cycle to adapt hardtail frames that no one was using into a cargo bike? Now manufacturers took the long tail idea and made off the shelf versions? Seems like a step back in one sense but they look like useful bikes.


The Extracycle idea was a nice idea of reuse, unfortunately I've never ridden one that didn't sway like mad. They just don't track well and it gets worse under load. It is really have to make something that deals with the torsion a long tail has to deal with.

I've ridden a Big Dummy and it is a pretty good ride. It certainly seems useful and like it would provide a nice way of hauling a person. I have a Bob trailer which is good, but limited in it's hauling capacity. I'm curious to try a Ute since it is cheaper.


----------



## ketut (Dec 31, 2007)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Looks like there are some minor changes to colors and spec, but the biggest difference that I know of is that the 2009 Ute came in two sizes. The 2008 model was one size only.
> 
> If the 2008 fits you, and the price is right, I can't see why you'd wait for the 09.


What is the size of 2008 Ute? The bike is not available in my LBS, he just told me that he can get one for me if I'm interested. (I live in Bali, Indonesia, and the Ute is available in Jakarta, which is like 1000 km from where I live). I looked at Kona website, it just said "one size" but didn't mention the number.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

There is a pretty cool ride report in this forum from some guy who rode a fully loaded BD on a week long trip. I don't have the need for one, but it looks interesting.


----------



## davewang (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought the 08 ute, its good, low rolling resistance and comfortable to ride. Loading it up is fine for small shopping loads up to about 20-30kg after which the ability to carry more weight lower would help with handling. I also take my two kids on it who are 22 and 18kg. Again both of them sitting on the back rack affects handling almost as much as on a regular bike touring bike especially the child further back. The longer wheelbase extends its capacity beyond a regular bike but lots more development is required to create something you can easily load up with a variety of loads. I've been looking for the perfect cargo bike but nobody has created anything revolutionary yet. The main drawback of the more versatile loaders front or rear low loaders is cost and weight which the ute solves well.

by the way the 08 model is about 19" with a higher bottom bracket than regular bikes.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I suppose*



majura said:


> I Imagine that if one chooses to live car free or chooses to leave their car in their drive for 95% of trips it becomes useful. Just this past weekend my partner and I drove to the hardware store (only 6km away, an easy ride) simply because the long planter box and soil we wanted for our balcony-garden would have been a bit difficult to cram into standard panniers or our messenger bags.
> 
> Would I buy a Ute/BD? Probably not, because I don't need to buy soil and pots that often but there are people who are more committed than probably you and I.
> 
> Although one could simply apply the _Why do you want to buy a SUV/Truck when all you need is a Small Car?_ theory of buying bigger than what you actually need


I suppose, if I had no car, that would make more sense. I'd probably opt for a trailer though (I have a Yakima trailer), as the load is much lower and you can just unhook it. I have used the trailer to haul a chainsaw and a bunch of tools out a very rugged mtb trail to cut up trees down across the trail, and it worked great. Would never want to carry that kind of load on the bike.


----------

